# audi A6 2005



## baracuda (Sep 17, 2004)

i have a major problem that i spiled some viper fluid to the cars main computer in the trunk and it seems its the cause that my radio and dvd doesent work 
any suggestion 
its a 3.0 tdi 
thanx


----------



## GLI_Man (Sep 1, 2002)

*Re: audi A6 2005 (baracuda)*

That sucks! I hope things work out for you!








About all I can recommend is to wipe off any contacts that appear to have residue, and to ventilate the area as best you can. Some electronics are more resiliant than others, and your equipment may work again once it's dry.
Good luck!


----------



## 4meezy (May 24, 2002)

*Re: audi A6 2005 (baracuda)*

sounds like you should go to the dealer get an estimate, and contact your insurance company to me.
If it doesn't start to work on it's own, this could be major money to fix


----------



## baracuda (Sep 17, 2004)

People thanx for the reply 
i did dry the contacts and i still dont have anything on the AUDI MMC 
the truble is i bought the car in switcerland cuz i work there and i live in macedonia ..so i was in the car service and it seems that they dont have a clue that whats whrong with it ..some car service ..is it !


----------



## ezveedubb (Jan 12, 2006)

*Re: audi A6 2005 (baracuda)*

If the fluid hits the control units in the left side of the trunk, your MMI will shut down. They are going to have to run a Ring Break diagnosis to try and find out what modules don't respond.


----------



## baracuda (Sep 17, 2004)

exact !!! its in the left side in the trunk 
i was today at the service again as scheduled and thay found the problem and its seems that its TOAST ..back to swicerland again and i'll exchange it there apparently that here it takes 1MONTH to get the part shipped 
again thanx to you all


----------

